# قبر السيدة العذراء المقدس



## ana-semon (3 أغسطس 2009)

لما بلغت العذراء الستين من العمر جاءها الملاك في اليوم الثاني عشر من شهر اب عام 44 ميلادي فبشرها انها بعد ثلاثة ايام ستنتقل من دار الشقاء الى دار الهناء والبقاء ، ففرحت فرحا عظيما وصَلت شاكرة اللة وطلبت أن ترى اولادها الروحنيين اي الرسل الاْطهار الذين كانوا متفرقين في اقطار العالم فإذابالسحب تخطفهم في اليوم الخامس عشر من شهر اب وتجمعهم لدى الأم البتول ففرحت بهم واخبرتهم سبب حضورهم تاعجيب ، وعزتهمعلى حزنهم وان الدنيا كلها الى زوال ، وصَلت من أجل سلام العالم واضطجعت كما ارادت واسلمت روحها الى أبنها ، اما الرسل حملوا السرير بموكب جنائزي مهيب الى القبرفي قريةالجسمانية وان احداليهود من عشيرة الكهنة واسمة أثاناس مد يدة الى النعش يريد ان يقلبة فإذا بسيف يقطع يدية الأثمتين ،فخاف اليهودجدا وآمن قوم كثر منهم ،وبعد ان وضعوا جسد العذراء في القبر كان الرسل يتناوبونحولة سجدا يرتلون التسبيح مدة اسبوع .
وذكر ان الرسول توما لم يكن حاضرا رقاد العذراء ، وحضر بعد ثلاثة ايام وكان في الهند أصر ان ينظر محَيا والدة الإلة ويتبرك منة ويودعة مثل باقي الرسل فلما رفعوا الحجر عن باب القبر لم يجدوا الجسد ، بل كان الضريح فارغا والاكفان وحدها ، فآمنوا ان العذراء أنتقلت بالنفس والجسد الى ملكوت السماوات .
ان هذا المكان المقدس بني فوقة كنيسة بناها بطريرك القدس يوفينال عام 431 ميلادي ، ثم بنى الامبراطور ماورينسبو كنيسة فوق القديمة عام 490 ميلادي وهي تحمي القبر المقدس
اليكم صور قبر العذراء المقدس​​منقوووول


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررررسى ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Ferrari (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً ليكى اختنا على المعلومات والصور

الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## tena_tntn (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علي الصور


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

حلوين كتير

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mera97 (7 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا على الصور*​


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## ana-semon (13 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ميرررررسى ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسي يا كوكو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ana-semon (13 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*



ميرسي يا باشا 
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ana-semon (13 أغسطس 2009)

ferrari قال:


> شكراً ليكى اختنا على المعلومات والصور
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك
> ​



ميرسي كتير ليك نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ana-semon (13 أغسطس 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> شكرا علي الصور



ميرسي يا تينا 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ana-semon (13 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> حلوين كتير
> 
> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسي يا كليم
بجد الموضوع نور
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ana-semon (13 أغسطس 2009)

mera97 قال:


> *شكرا على الصور*​



ميرسي كتير
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ana-semon (13 أغسطس 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



ميرسي يا هابي لمرورك
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## vetaa (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*عجبنى قوى المووضوع ومعلوماته*
*والصور تحفه*

*شكرا بجد*


----------



## ana-semon (7 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسي اوي
نورتوا الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا بجد


----------



## ana-semon (28 يناير 2010)

ميرسي لمررورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## youhnna (28 يناير 2010)

*شكرااااااااا على الموضوع والصور
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## bant el mase7 (29 يناير 2010)

اشفعى فينا يا أم النور أمام

عرش النعمة
+
+
+++
+
+​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

> وذكر ان الرسول توما لم يكن حاضرا رقاد العذراء ، وحضر بعد ثلاثة ايام وكان في الهند أصر ان ينظر محَيا والدة الإلة ويتبرك منة ويودعة مثل باقي الرسل فلما رفعوا الحجر عن باب القبر لم يجدوا الجسد ، بل كان الضريح فارغا والاكفان وحدها ، فآمنوا ان العذراء أنتقلت بالنفس والجسد الى ملكوت السماوات



هوا مار توما علطول كدا ههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله احلي موضوع هنا

قبر السيده العذراء و قصه انتقالها

الله صنع بها خلاصا لذا كل الاجيال سوف تطوبها

نظر الي اتضاع امته و صنع بها خلاصا

كيف لا و اليصابات قالت لها كيف لي ان تاتي ام ربي الي

سلام لكي ايتها المنعم عليكي

و شكرا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يناير 2010)

*ثانكس انا سيمون للمعلومات والصورة​*


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2010)

*شكرا للمعلومه والصور الرب يباركك*​


----------



## فااادى (30 يناير 2010)

ميررررررررررررررررررررسى


----------



## besm alslib (30 يناير 2010)

*شكرا على المعلومات والصور *

*ربنا يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## ana-semon (12 فبراير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *شكرااااااااا على الموضوع والصور
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*



ميرسي يا يوحنا
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ana-semon (12 فبراير 2010)

bant el mase7 قال:


> اشفعى فينا يا أم النور أمام
> 
> عرش النعمة
> +
> ...



ميرسي ليكي 
نورتي الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ana-semon (12 فبراير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> هوا مار توما علطول كدا ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الله احلي موضوع هنا
> 
> ...



ميرسي كتير ليكي 
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ana-semon (12 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ثانكس انا سيمون للمعلومات والصورة​*



ميرسي يا كوكي 
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ana-semon (12 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للمعلومه والصور الرب يباركك*​



ميرسي كتير ليك 
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ana-semon (12 فبراير 2010)

فااادى قال:


> ميررررررررررررررررررررسى



ميرسي يا فادي 
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ana-semon (12 فبراير 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *شكرا على المعلومات والصور *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك تعبك*​



ميرسي يا قمر
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## emadramzyaiad (14 فبراير 2010)




----------



## ana-semon (14 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي اوي يا عماد 
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## قطقوطة مارو (23 فبراير 2010)

*ليباركك الرب

تحياتي*


----------



## ana-semon (25 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي جدا ليك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## marcelino (25 فبراير 2010)

*بركه صلاوتها وشفاعتها معانا*

*ثانكس ليكي*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ana-semon (26 مايو 2010)

ميرسيييي اوي
مارسلينو
تاسوني كوينا
نورتوا الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------

